# Favorite recordings of Nocturne No. 2?



## eyepatchplease (Apr 7, 2019)

Anyone want to recommend their favorite Chopin: Nocturne in E Flat, Op. 9 No. 2?

I've always enjoyed this recording, by Glover Gill, used for the film Waking Life. It's used as background music in the film, but it serves the soundtrack well, dividing it perfectly.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I'd be interested to know what you make of Cortot, there's something about the turbulent rubato which caught my imagination






Apart from that, try Rachmaninov and Sofronitsky maybe.


----------

